# Volkswagen OEM RNS315 Navigation sytems 2 options $729.99 or $799.99



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We are still offering this incredible deal on an OEM Navigation unit for your VW, and now we have 2 options


*Option 1- This is a Genuine Navigation System with an aftermarket GPS Antenna $729.99


 Option 2- This is a Genuine Nav unit with an OEM Antenna (000-051-502-F) $799.99*





This unit is a perfect upgrade for your Volkswagen. This Nav unit and Antenna are plug and play for most current model VW's. This navigation unit is plug and play for models with White instrument cluster lighting. For vehicles with blue and red instrument cluster lighting, you not have steering wheel controls with this unit, as it is setup for newer models. This unit also has bluetooth integrated into it. Please note that the navigation unit does not have a mic built in. A mic must be retrofitted to vehicle and the bluetooth on the car must be activated via VagCom. 

*This same setup would cost over $1900 to buy at a dealer.*


The VW RNS-315 Navigation System has a 5" touch screen. It offers an Aux jack in the front; thisallows you to add an Aux jack with no effort at all. This version of the RNS315 offers built inBluetooth. Which you don’t have to use,but is available for the vehicles that do not come with Bluetooth alreadyinstalled. For vehicles withoutBluetooth you will need to add a mic to have the complete phone functionalityof the phone system. 
The RNS315 Navigation system is also completely compatiblewith MDI interface. The RNS 315 alsooffers an SD card slot that allows you to play music directly off of your SDcard. No need to wait to download dataonto a hard drive. This navigation radiois capable of playing MP3, WMA, and AAC. Stereo Bluetooth is also supported on this unit for if you don’t carefor downloading anything of buying SD cards. Just play the music directly off of your phone via stereoBluetooth. 
The RNS-315 Navigation system has lots of great features,but the greatest one of all is that the unit is plug and play. That means no cutting or splicing ortechnical knowledge is needed to install this into your VW. You can have a great simple OEM navigationunit installed into your Volkswagen in minutes. 

Includes
GPS Navigation unit preloaded with US Nav Software, Radio Code, and GPS puck antenna

Software Version: North America V3

The actual part number of this radio is RNS 315 # 1K0-057-274-D. This is the newest version of this radio and come equipped with blue tooth. 

*Since this unit comes with Bluetooth, if your vehicle already has Bluetooth you will need to switch off the Bluetooth on the unit to restore functionality of the Bluetooth in your vehicle. This can be done pretty easily with Vagcom. *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns315 navigation


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

best price on a new genuine vw rns315 navigation unit for your 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 Eos out there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

best price on an rns-315 navigation system for your vw eos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

where else can you find a New Genuine VW RNS-315 Navi system for this huge discount
vw eos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns315 navigation


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?search=rns315


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://jayscarblog.com/deutsche-autoparts-brings-affordable-rns-315-navigation-unit-to-the-masses/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Best price on a genuine vw rns315 navigation system


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We still have more of these navigation systems for your Vw Eos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Best price on a new oem navigation system for your eos


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/EOS/All/Electrical/Radio/Navigation/2699


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...Navigation/1K0-057-274-D---1K0057274D/2699/29 

the best price out there for a genuine vw navigation unit for your Volkswagen EOS 
2009 
2010 
2012 
2013


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

perfect nav unit for your new vw cc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Volkswagen eos navigation system


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

New Volkswagen Nav units for sale at great pricing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Vw eos oem new nav unit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Volkswagen nav


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

